

Will the Singularity turn us into gods or end the human race? - btipling
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/22/3535518/singularity-rapture-of-the-nerds-gods-end-human-race

======
chhhris
Welcome to the future, boys and girls.

~~~
bproper
I don't know. Seems to me like artificial intelligence hasn't lived up to the
hype. We've had great progress in increasing processor speeds, but not as much
luck at the Turing test.

~~~
btipling
Yes, there's actually a term for the failure of the hype:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AI_winter>

I think AI is currently in the phase of failing to live up to short term
expectation while its long term implications are underestimated.

------
nacker
_BOTH_ would seem to be an optimal outcome for us and the other lifeforms on
this planet.

